# ppk\s



## DarkEarth (Feb 6, 2007)

Just picked up a ppk\s at the last gun show, haven't shot it yet but while practicing loading and unloading, it jams. Is this a common problem? Maybe it'll clear up after a good oil bath. I bought it for my wife, so if it's faulty it's outta here! Thoughts?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Run a few hundred rounds through it then decide. Mine did pretty much the same until I had gone through a few boxes of ammo. Feeds perfectly now (or I would definatly not be carrying it!).


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree, put a few hundred rounds through it first, then decide. I had problems with mine at first, but I think everything is ok now.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ppk/s*

Almost everybody has trouble with their PPK/S until a few hundred rounds have been fired through it.

The secret to loading it is to make sure you pull the slide ALL the way back, then release it quickly, allowing it to "snap" forward.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was looking at the Wolff Springs website about a week ago and they sell reduced power recoil and hammer springs for the PPk models. It could be that the factory recoil springs ( I think they're 20#) are a little to stiff for the ammo being used resulting in FTF's and FTE's. I've read here that some posters have no issues after firing anywhere from 200 to 800 rounds. I would imagine after that many rounds that the spring starts to loosen up a bit and it becomes more reliable. After firing a few of these in the past and seeing the improved grip tang that would prevent my hand from getting cut up, I too have an interest in purchasing one of these in the future. If it happens, I'll experiment with different loads for the 380 and see if these issues crop up whether I'm using start loads or full power loads as listed in the reloading manual. But again, maybe a 17# or 18# recoil spring might just be the right balance to give reliable feeding without any appreciable increase in recoil.


----------

